# Upper Yellow



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Put in at Wilkerson Bluff and headed up river. Tried a buzzbait, wacky worm, crankbait and Snagless Sally. No luck so I followed Jcoss15 advice and tied on a beetlespin. Never used one before. Caught several nice bass and a few big bream. I released them all because the wife told me not to bring any fish home. My new favorite lure in the river. Bought me a 5'6" 1/8oz TC baitcast rod from Academy. Mounted a BPS ProQualifier with 10# braid. Those bass really put up a fight on light tackle.
I am sure glad I didn't keep the bass. I wasn't aware the size restrictions had changed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a good morning backed up with some nice photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!!! I prefer beetle spins on clearer creeks and love watching them fish chase after em!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some nice bass ! What are the new size limits ? I would have thought those would have been fine. I don't really bass fish anymore so I haven't kept up with it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

• *Statewide black bass rules have been changed.*
The new statewide bag and length limits for black bass are: 5 Black bass (including largemouth, Suwannee, spotted, Choctaw, and shoal bass, individually or in total), only one of which may be 16 inches or longer in total length. There is no statewide minimum length limit for largemouth bass.

I wonder how tournaments follow this regulation now?


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

When I lived I lived up north we had similar limits so tournaments had to apply for a permit allowing bass to be kept alive in a well till weighin then released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I had no idea that it had changed, but I really don't target them anymore. I use to be obsessed with bass fishing when I was younger but I guess that I got burned out. Now days bass are one of the least likely fish for me to be after. About the only time that I mess with them now is during the spring, if I happen to see a big one on the bed around my pier.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish there you never know what a beetle spin will catch you. we got some good ones yesterday in Milligan, they were hitting buzz baits early then beetle spins and black lizards were the bait of choice.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You must have waded in Milligan. The water at the bridge looks inches deep. It was OK at WB because of Shoal River water.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

is it best to fish above 87 this time of year? any activity in lower river? can you still launch on lower end?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have caught mullet, reds, specks, flounder and sheephead in the mouth of Yellow. I personally would rather fish the upper part of the river for bass, bream, catfish and other freshwater species. There are several ramps off Ward Basin Road.


----------

